# Paco creates his own sandstorm



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

1










2










3










4










5


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok...I am just saying "I think Paco needs a bath now!" Those are really cool pictures to catch the grains of sand flying is just so different.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OK,i am blown away.AMAZING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

WOW! How did you do that? That sand looks like he's digging up blankets! Awesome!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 



Griffyn'sMom said:


> WOW! How did you do that? That sand looks like he's digging up blankets! Awesome!


It is the shutterspeed. Between 1/1250 and 1/2000.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful! I always love your photos...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Amazing photos.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Fabulous photos! I guess he is out of the doghouse, eh?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are really neat stop action photos of Paco. He was really stirring up that sand.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Great shots! Love how all 4 feet are pushing up the sand. Love the composition in #3.


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

great shots, once again! love paco's intensity.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That last picture just made me go WOW. All of them are great but I love that last one.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

absolutely amazing pics! Unique!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paco*

Boy, Paco sure had fun!!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 



Abbydabbydo said:


> Fabulous photos! I guess he is out of the doghouse, eh?


Yes he is


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Amazing pictures, as usual!!


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

I wonder if you have any wall space for picture frames anymore! If I could take pictures like this of Hudson they would all be hanging on my walls. These are just stunning. Would you come take pictures of Hudson for me:?


----------



## flgal23 (Nov 23, 2009)

Rik, what lens do you use? Your pictures are always stunning!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

really great. Love the sand captures. It almost looks like he is in a sci-fi pic. What is in that sand? : )


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Amazing shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm glad someone bumped this up. I almost missed it. I hate to miss your pictures Rik!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

brilliant pics Rik !!!...........did you photo-shop them as well ?? cause that sand looks amazing


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Daisybones said:


> I wonder if you have any wall space for picture frames anymore! If I could take pictures like this of Hudson they would all be hanging on my walls. These are just stunning. Would you come take pictures of Hudson for me:?


I have only one picture framed  And sure, I would like to take pictures of Hudson but it's so far away :curtain:

Figal23: I use the Nikkor 70-200 VR I for these picture. It can focus very fast. Important for action shots. :curtain:

Noey: It normal sand but because of the shutterspeed (1/1500) a moment is frozen that you normally never see because it is to short in time. (I hope you understand what I mean :bowl

Thanks Thor0918 

Davebeech: Only the normal PS work. But their is a different between the last two pictures. In the last photo Paco and the sand is just out of focus. I really like that. (but it was a lucky shot.) My intention was to take a sharp picture :doh:. I will post the picture I took just before picture 4. Then you can see what happens.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Fantastic photos Rik, what lens have you used in those photos?Just read thru the whole thread and found the answers.


----------



## flgal23 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow Rik, I would LOVE to have that lens, but it's WAY out of my budget! I have the 70-300 VR, and I love it, but I would love to have the f2.8.

Well, your photography is always stunning. I only wish I could be the photographer that you are. Keep sharing your photos with us!

Michele


----------



## showlace (Dec 25, 2009)

Amazing pictures!!!!


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Cool pictures!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome! So that's how sandstorms get started!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow what amazing pictures!! You take awesome action shots!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

That is just so cool!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! Awesome! Stunning! I love Paco & Your Pic's! WooHoo!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

All I can say is...wow! As usual your pictures are stunning. When is your Paco calendar coming out? I am so buying it


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Those are the coolest pictures - great action shots


----------



## Sadies_Dad (Jun 17, 2010)

GReat pictures !!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 



flgal23 said:


> I have the 70-300 VR, and I love it, but I would love to have the f2.8.
> 
> Michele


That 70 300 is a beautiful lens ! I'm sure you can use it for great action shots.
Choose a sunny day, large aperture, iso 400 or a little bit higher and if you have a "AF-ON" button on the back of you camera; use it. Success ensured


----------



## flgal23 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the great tip, Rik! I'll give it a shot.

I have actually used the 70-300 a lot for jet ski, wakeboarding, and tubing pictures. They've come out pretty nice, although for the jet ski pictures, I should have used a higher shutter speed. I just haven't thought of using this lens with our new puppy, but I'm going to now.

I have the Nikon D80 and it has the AF-On button. I always use this because trust me, I'm no professional. Which camera do you have?

Michele


----------

